# Ice Storm Of The Century!!!!!!



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

We have experienced the ice storm of a lifetime!!!!! Every single tree is affected. Luckily, got power back this weekend, camper and house was sparred of any major damage. Certain areas could be without power for another 2-3 weeks!!!!!
I measured the ice on a single branch and it was just short of 3.5 inches!!!! Have pics that I will try to attach soon!!!!
My understanding that Kentucky was really hard hit!!!! Needless to say, ready for hopefully a calm spring!!!!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to hear you are OK! Got word from my brother and SIL in Sonora, KY that they got power back yesterday!! They lost it on Tuesday.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

3.5 inches.. Thats amazing! Bet about everything is on the ground..

Carey


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Amazing - I would rather have 2 foot of snow than an inch of ice. Be safe and I hope everyone in those areas gets back to normal soon. The damage is just incredible.

Mike


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Must be that global warming.









We had one like that here in Michigan in the 70's.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Hang in there. Who was that joker that said "Global Warming"?







Chicken Little?







No that was "The sky is falling".


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow! it's been quite a while since we had an ice storm but I remember it well. Hang in there!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

HOLY COW!!





















3.5" !!!























We had about 1" of ice in December and I had a $1600 bill for cleaning up, removing limbs from my roof (only minor damage) and trimming of the trees in my yard. It sounded like a war was going on all over town. Crack!!! Crash !!! BOOM!!! Some areas were without power for a week or more. Thank-you State Farm, for picking up the majority of the loss. That was the first claim we've ever had against homeowners. Can't say my neighbors insurance company was as kind to him.

I cannot imagine 3.5" !!! You have my sympathy. It sounds like you escaped disaster, yourself, but life will be miserable for a lot of the folks in your area. Hope that they can get power restored soon and get folks compensated by their insurance companies. (It's times like these that one finds out how good their insurance company is!)

Ice is nasty - unless you're sitting om top of it and pulling nice crappies and blugill through a hole.

Good luck, and stay safe. (Keep out from under those power lines and tree limbs - saw a news report about a guy who was killed by falling branches while he was helping his neighbor clean up.)

Mike


----------

